# A Formal Signature Request



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

The Request:

I would like to request a Gegard Mousasi signature.


Pics:

Just a few ideas to use with these, not really sure if I would like just a single pose, or maybe a pose and then some actions shots, a montage maybe. I guess you can let your artistic abilities be displayed here .



















http://revgearmma.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/gegard_mousasi.jpg - this is a big one










Just a few ideas, these are just examples, I don't necessarily want these in the signature, but if they are great!

Signature Text: For the text I would just prefer to have my forum name in it, as shown, fightpragmatist

Colors: As far as colors go I don't know if I'm partial to a specific color. Just normal colors I suppose as long as it looks good, reds, blues, greens, etc. As long as it matches and looks good I'll be happy.


Size: Not sure, not too big, as long as it's readable and you can see the picture well I'm happy,

Avatar?: Yes, if possible I would like an avatar as well preferably cropped from the signature or matching, thank you.

Hopefully, I'm not asking too much! I'm new to these forums , and saw some great sigs sported by some other members and figured I could have one as well! 

I will plus rep and give respect / much love to all who attempt a signature for me. I wasn't that specific with the instructions to allow you the freedom as artists / sig makers elite. 

Thanks again. Merry Christmas to all.

- fightpragmatist


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only paid members can use and request signatures, upgrade and I will reopen the thread and give it an attempt myself.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Opened cause you upgraded, and I will be sure to give it a go when I have time.


----------

